# San Diego Eberron game



## Urbanmech (Feb 22, 2005)

Looking for 1-2 more players for a bi-weekly Eberron game in San Diego.  We play Sundays from 1:00 till about 7:00-8:00.  There is also a City of the Spider Queen game that we just started, that will run alternating Sundays, that people would be welcome to join.  Just drop a message here if you are interested.


----------



## Daemondekon (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm intrested in playing, I live on the Naval base though. Would have to buy a few things to play but I'm willing to do that. I've been playin for a while so I know the rules an all. Erm.. Not sure what else to say.


----------

